# What's up with this site these days!



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

The title says it all!!

Perfomance problems daily.

Login problems when using Firefox (won't let you login), IE works OK, hence post! (I hate using IE).

When replying to a post when you hit the submit button it just hangs there although later when checking the post appears to have worked (hence double posts!!).

I know the site is supposed to be unergoing some changes but how long is this going on............

:x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ratty said:


> The title says it all!!
> 
> Perfomance problems daily.
> 
> ...


Login problems were resolved in the 'Login solution' thread.

Performance problems discussed and resolved in the Site performance' thread.


----------

